# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Chatbots, Octane AI, Inc., bots, Tustin, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Octane AI, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

"How Bots Will Completely Kill Websites and Mobile Apps"

by Matt Schlicht
November 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Octane AI - Facebook Messenger Bot for Shopify Merchants

May 1, 2018




> Octane AI enables Shopify merchants to automatically send their customers abandoned cart messages, receipts, shipping notifications, and custom flows through Facebook Messenger.

----------


## Airicist

Introduction to Octane AI

Sep 25, 2019




> Welcome to Octane AI. Here's an overview of how Octane AI works and what you can accomplish with Messenger and SMS marketing.

----------

